# How old to ID Band Chickens?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We got some chicks from cackle hatchery four weeks ago (Rhode Islands, Wyandottes, and Australorps) We decided that we were tired of not knowing which chicken was which so we got some little ring ID bands from Jeffers. They are like little plastic rings that are open on the side. Does anyone know how old they have to be before we can put them on? Or is it just whenever they are big enough that they won't fall off?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would think when they are big enough, I never banded chickens before.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

From my understanding, there's different sizes as they grow up. But I would think that as long as they don't fall off and are loose, like pretty loose, you would be ok.

Just make sure to watch that they don't get tight, they grow a lot at that age.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are adult sized bands so I think they should be fine. I'll definitely keep an eye on it though.


----------

